# H:The Unkindness of Ravens by George Mann // W: €€€ or various stuff



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Hi all.

When the book "The Unkindness of Ravens" was released back in May I think, I ordered one for my cousin who plays Raven Guard, but unfortunately I placed two orders by mistake. I am now looking to trade it. It is still under bliter, unopened, and is numbered and signed by the author. Considering it goes for about 35€ on Ebay, I'm selling it here for 20.

I am also willing to exchange it for some various stuff, preferably unpainted. I'm looking for:
Dark Vengeance Chosen
CSM Squads, still on sprue
CSM Warpsmith, not painted if possible
Tyranid Gaunts, either Termagaunts with Fleshborers or Hormagaunts
Tyranid Hive Guards or Zoantropes

If you happen to have any of the above that you are willing to trade, just shoot me a PM to settle the details.

Dies Irae

PS: Considering it is not a very big item, I may be able to ship it to the US/Canada/Australia, but I'll have to check the costs before .


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Dies Irae,

would you be interested in metal Termagant / Hormagaunt models as well, or only plastic ones ?


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Sadly no, I already have some of the actual Termagants and Hormagaunts and I want my army to look like an unstoppable wave of moving chitin, having different miniatures for them would break that purpose I fear.
However I have nothing against the 3rd Ed Zoanthropes! They look great IMHO.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay then, thought asking wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Small bump because I'd really like to have this book gone by January.
Some edits in the price / stuff wanted as well


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll take it, assuming you post to the UK?


----------

